
Chinese internet bike renter Mobike to start operations in Washington DC area - baybal2
http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/2017-07/12/content_30084139.htm
======
baybal2
Interestingly, if you use a US phone number, you can see a lone bike parked
right at the White House on the map.

